# fixer la taille de ma page sous Dreamweaver



## saltAnniF (24 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

je voudrais fixer la taille de ma page développée sous Dreamweaver Mx, afin que le texte et autre tableau ne bouge pas quand on modifie la taille de la fenêtre dans le navigateur.

merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

ben defini ton tableau en pixel et pas en % comme ca que la fenetre soit grande ou petite ben il n'y aura pas de redimensionnement ...
:rose: c'est pas ca ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2005)

C'est une méthode, mais les puristes diront que les tableaux sont faits pour présenter des données tabulaires.
En l'espèce, la méthode préconisée met en oeuvre des balises div et les styles.
Certes moins aisés à mettre en oeuvre, mais c'est l'air du temps...

De bonnes références dans le fil traitant de la recherche d'un éditeur pour créer un site web (alsacréation etc)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

moi je partais du raisonnement que le tableau était pour des données alphanumérique ...élément Officiel du tableau ..

par contre dans le cas de l'uage de tableau pour faire de la mise en page .. ca va pas du tout . dans ce cas on passe en CSS .. langage au norme W3C pour faire comme tu le dis des <div> 

honnetement meme si on débute, coder en CSS c'est pas tres dur .. l'astuce c'est de bien penser a distinguer fond et forme .. 

forme : feuille CSS
fond : html .. et balise div ..

alsacreation : rien a dire .. ce site suffit a tout faire ...


----------



## saltAnniF (25 Mai 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est une méthode, mais les puristes diront que les tableaux sont faits pour présenter des données tabulaires.
> En l'espèce, la méthode préconisée met en oeuvre des balises div et les styles.
> Certes moins aisés à mettre en oeuvre, mais c'est l'air du temps...
> 
> De bonnes références dans le fil traitant de la recherche d'un éditeur pour créer un site web (alsacréation etc)


merci de vos réponses. Alors pour les tableaux en pixels et non en % ça marche presque (il reste un cadre qui ne veut pas obéir : et oui je fonctionne avec des cadres). 

Je voudrais également que mon site ne prenne pas toute la largeur du navigateur mais reste en 800X600 si il est ouvert depuis un ordinateur en résolution au moins égale à 1024 (et si possible contrôler l'emplacement d'affichage dans le navigateur : que le site s'affiche à gauche - comme celui de starmac, Labo de Nancy - ou au milieu).

Mes questions doivent vous paraître bêtes, mais quand on débute on est loin de tout savoir.

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Mai 2005)

bon donc apparement tu fait un site à la vieille méthode ... c'est a dire pas au norme .. mais bno bien que cela deplaiera a certain tu fais comme tu veux (par contre tu te pénalise pour le référencement ) .. bref .. ca c'est toi qui voit ..

si on reste dans la méthode "barbare" : (tu créer avec quoi dreamweaver) 



> Alors pour les tableaux en pixels et non en % ça marche presque (il reste un cadre qui ne veut pas obéir : et oui je fonctionne avec des cadres).


 
distingue bien cadre et tableau ... le tableau c'est des "traits" alors que le cadre te permet d'afficher un page dans une page ..c'est comme si tu avais "plusieurs navigateur" sur ta page (pas top du tout pour le référencement) ..
donc si ce "cadre" te pose probléme : clique droit dessus .. (ou equivalent) et de la meme maniere tu définie sa taille en pixel .. (et tu le place ou tu veux dans ta cellule)



> Je voudrais également que mon site ne prenne pas toute la largeur du navigateur mais reste en 800X600 si il est ouvert depuis un ordinateur en résolution au moins égale à 1024


 
dés le début de ta creation tu dois définir un tableau .. sans colone ou ligne juste un "rectangle" de 800 px en largeur .. en fait c 'est meme un peu moins (environ 760) pour que le gars qui a du 800 * 600 voit tout (barre de défilement peut géner) (800 c'est du bord au bord // )
apres avoir créer ton rectangle .. tu créer ton site dans celui ci 




> (et si possible contrôler l'emplacement d'affichage dans le navigateur : que le site s'affiche à gauche - comme celui de starmac, Labo de Nancy - ou au milieu).


 
pour ca .. quand tu défini ton rectangle de 800 px de large .. quand il est fait ou pendant .. tu choisi centrer, aligné a gauche ou a droite .. etc .

voila .. 

ps : je te garanti cependant la non validité de ton site au norme w3c ...  (moi je code en CSS ..niak niak niak ..

en espérant t'avoir éclairer ..


----------



## saltAnniF (25 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bon donc apparement tu fait un site à la vieille méthode ... c'est a dire pas au norme .. mais bno bien que cela deplaiera a certain tu fais comme tu veux (par contre tu te pénalise pour le référencement ) .. bref .. ca c'est toi qui voit ..
> 
> si on reste dans la méthode "barbare" : (tu créer avec quoi dreamweaver)
> 
> ...


Un grand merci !!!! c'est très clair.  Pour l'instant les normes W3C et autre CSS me paraîssent bien loin : mes connaissances sont quasi nulles en matière de développement web. Alors j'apprends au fur et à mesure. 

Une formation s'impose et je crois que chaque personne qui fait  un peu de développement me conseillera d'en suivre une. Après c'est surtout une question de temps : pour bien faire il faut suivre une formation à 100% et pas de temps en temps, alors en attendant je fais ce que je peux avec Dreamweaver.

Une dernière question : je peux créer un cadre dans un tableau ? c'est à dire :
1- première étape : créer mon tableau 1 cellule / 1 colonne
2 - deuxième étape : créer des cadres (frame) dans ce tableau

Je suis un peu moins perdu qu'hier et toujours plus que demain, mais ça vient.


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2005)

saltAnniF a dit:
			
		

> que le site s'affiche à gauche - comme celui de starmac, Labo de Nancy - ou au milieu).



Il est  maintenant centré.

Mais mon site n'est pas le meilleur exemple : il serait plutôt du genre faites ce que je dis pas ce que je fais  Mais l'été arrivant, je vais reprendre tous les tableaux encore présents pour les fondre dans une approche plus juste.

J'utilise déjà les css, mais je dois tout remettre à jour proprement.

Cependant j'insiste sur le fait que la démarche visant à séparer la structure du contenu, même si elle semble freiner la créativité est une attitude juste en matière de portabilité, de maintenance des sites.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Mai 2005)

> Une dernière question : je peux créer un cadre dans un tableau ? c'est à dire :
> 1- première étape : créer mon tableau 1 cellule / 1 colonne
> 2 - deuxième étape : créer des cadres (frame) dans ce tableau


tout juste c'est ca ... 

Enfin histoire de quand meme insisté ou propager la culture W3C : 
codé en CSS meme si c'est pas parfait .. c'est vraiment hyper facile ..le terme coder peut peut etre faire peur .. mais il n'en est rien

en gros , et je ne schématise pas : dans ta feuille html tu écris par exemple : 
<div class="fond">(ouverture) avec ici ton texte (je te jure c trop con) </div>(fermeture) 

et c'est tout ... 

apres dans ta feuille de style CSS tu défini les caractéristique de ta DIV : c'est a dire que tu défini les caractéristique de ton texte : sa taille , couleur , dimension du rectangle ou il se trouve .. position du rectangle dans ta page .. etc 

je ne tente pas de te convaincre.. masi tu ne perd aucun temps a apprendre sa, tu peux faire bcp plus de choses, et en plus ca marche sous tout les naviagateur (sauf IE peut etre ..lol)


----------



## saltAnniF (25 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tout juste c'est ca ...
> 
> Enfin histoire de quand meme insisté ou propager la culture W3C :
> codé en CSS meme si c'est pas parfait .. c'est vraiment hyper facile ..le terme coder peut peut etre faire peur .. mais il n'en est rien
> ...


bon je vais tenter les CSS, mais ce qui est inconnu fait peur, tu dois le savoir  

Si vous n'avez pas de nouvelles de moi dans les 6 mois c'est que je me suis pendu, lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Mai 2005)

va la : http://css.alsacreations.com/Plan-du-site
et suit les liens .. si tu comprend pas .. ben je comprend pas .. soit ouvert d'esprit et tu va faire un site de ouf .. mais si vraiment t'as pas le courage alors fait comme tu préfére ...
bonne chance .. que dis je ? pas besoin de chance .. c'est easy ..enfin presque ..


----------



## saltAnniF (25 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> va la : http://css.alsacreations.com/Plan-du-site
> et suit les liens .. si tu comprend pas .. ben je comprend pas .. soit ouvert d'esprit et tu va faire un site de ouf .. mais si vraiment t'as pas le courage alors fait comme tu préfére ...
> bonne chance .. que dis je ? pas besoin de chance .. c'est easy ..enfin presque ..


merci beaucoup !


----------



## kawti (20 Avril 2007)

aidez moi s'il vous plais!!!
 je travail sur dreamweaver8,pour créer mes page web,mais j'ai rencontrer ce probléme :quand j'essai de définire la taille de la page 
propriété de la page ->  marge gauche :0 pxl,marge droit:600px ,
                               marge haut:0px ,marge bas :500px par exemple

seul la marge bas (la hauteur de la page )qui change de taille,la largeur réste la méme, 
méme si la page web est vide je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problémes'il vous plais c urgent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

On ne définit pas de taille de page sur le web vu que le media s'adapte à la fenêtre du navigateur, tout ce que l'on peut faire c'est éventuellement donner une largeur à l'élément body et/ou lui donner des marges intérieures (padding) et extérieures (margin mais là faut être en xhtml je crois).


----------



## kawti (22 Avril 2007)

bonjour ,
je crois que vous n'avez pas compris ma question,je veux détérminerla taille de ma page web (fenétre) sur dreamweaver,j'ai essayer plusieurs méthode mais ca ne marche pas il ya  toujour un espace blanc "vide" a droite de la page et je ne sais pas comment faire pour ajuster la page


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Avril 2007)

kawti a dit:


> bonjour ,
> je crois que vous n'avez pas compris ma question,je veux détérminerla taille de ma page web (fenétre) sur dreamweaver,j'ai essayer plusieurs méthode mais ca ne marche pas il ya  toujour un espace blanc "vide" a droite de la page et je ne sais pas comment faire pour ajuster la page


tu veux dire changer la taille de la fen&#234;tre du navigateur des visiteurs ?
Par exemple changer la taille de la fen&#234;tre de Safari ou Firefox ??

Si c'est &#231;a que tu veux faire abandonne tout de suite l'id&#233;e, c'est vraiment un truc de con, la personne qui fait &#231;a se prend pour qui de croire qu'elle sais mieux que nous quelle taille nous convient pour notre navigateur ??!

Un site qui resize ma fen&#234;tre j'y retourne m&#234;me plus !

Et d'ailleurs dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Firefox on peut choisir d'activer JavaScript mais d'interdire le redimmensionnement de fen&#234;tre, ce que j'ai fait.



Si c'est pas &#231;a que tu veux faire, alors gloup gloup et les autres t'ont r&#233;pondu : met des padding &#224; ton body


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

kawti, je suppose que tu parles des propr&#233;it&#233;s de la page dans dreamweaver avec les marges (int&#233;rieures) haut droite, bas, gauche. Ce sont des marges int&#233;rieures,, c'est &#224; dire que si la fen&#234;tre de navigateur fait 800 pixels de large et que tu mets un marge &#224; droite de 100 pixels, il te restera 700px pour le contenu (si la marge de gauche fait 0 pixel).  C'est donc variable.

Si maintenant tu veux parler du petit menu dans dreamweaver qui pemet d'afficher provisoirement le site dans une fen&#234;tre de 800*600, la aussi cela d&#233;pend de la marge &#224; droite que tu as indiqu&#233;. 

Je te conseille de lire cet article pour comprendre comment fonctionne le mod&#232;le de bo&#238;te dans la mise en page web.

Enfin, si tu veux vraiment faire des sites dans les r&#232;gles de l'art, suis un de ces deux tutoriels pour d&#233;butants, tu vas apprendre &#233;norm&#233;ment de choses :
POMPAGE - CSS : on reprend tout &#224; z&#233;ro !
Apprenez &#224; cr&#233;er votre site web !


----------

